# Teichfilter aus Regentonnen



## Andyzx12r (25. Feb. 2014)

Hallo in die Gemeinde,

ich habe einige Fragen an euch. 

Ich möchte mir einen neuen Filter aus Lebensmitteltonnen (2oo Liter pro Tonne und 5 Tonnen in Reihe) bauen. Nun möchte ich den Vortex als erstes bauen. 
Nun die erste Frage: Sammelt sich der grobe Schmutz bei drehendem Wasser im Vortex aussen oder innen?
Würde dann genau an der anderen "Seite" das Wasser entnehmen wollen.
2. Ich würde gern den UVC Klärer der sonst zwischen Pumpe und Filter sitzt umbauen wollen, so das er mit in einer Tonne ist und dann nicht mehr bremst. Ist der UVC- Klärer dann noch funktionsfähig?
Nicht technisch sondern klärt er dann das Wasser noch oder muss der Brenner einen bestimmten Abstand zum Wasser haben.
3. Ich wollte gern 75 Kg Rohre verwänden, langt das oder sollte ich lieber einen größern Durchmesser wählen zwischen den Tonnen?
4. Was wäre maximale Pumpenleistung für meine Tonnen?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.... ))


Danke Andreas


----------



## Zacky (25. Feb. 2014)

Das Vortex-Prinzip ist meiner Meinung nach nichts anderes als ein Strudel in einem Behälter. Durch die Kreisströmung setzt sich der Schmutz in der Strudelmitte ab und kann dann zu Boden sinken. Hierfür ist eine Trichterform von Vorteil. Das Wasser sollte eher unten einströmen und oben abgenommen werden. Ist jetzt aber auch nur mein theoretisches Verständnis, da ich selbst so einen Vortex nicht nutze. (Falls das fehlerhaft ist, sorry - einfach vergessen)

Wie beabsichtigst Du den UVC Klärer anders zu nutzen? Als Tauch-UVC ist ein normaler UVC-Brenner nicht zu nutzen, also bleibt er als Durchlauf-UVC oder Du nutzt eine richtige Tauch-UVC. Die Tauch-UVC sind effektiver, weil sie eben auf das gesamte Volumen in der Kammer einwirken.

Welche Rohrquerschnitte am besten geeignet sind, hängt auch davon ab, wie viel Wasser Du durch den Filter bewegen möchtest. 75er sind schon gut, aber KG ist das nicht, sondern eher dann HT. Geht sicherlich auch, lässt aber nicht so gut verkleben. 110er gibt es in KG (PVC) und lässt sich auch bei Bedarf richtig verkleben. Wie viel Verbindungen Du brauchst, hängt letztendlich von deinem Umwälzvolumen und der Teichgröße ab.
Somit auch die Frage, welche Pumpenleistung dann auf die Tonnen geht.


----------



## Joerg (26. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Andreas,

wie viel Volumen hat dein Teich und was willst du stündlich umwälzen?
Wie hoch müssen die Tonnen minimal über der Wasseroberfläche stehen?

Deine Durchlauf UVC kannst du wahrscheinlich nicht so einfach umbauen. Welche hast du denn?
Der Abstand zum Wasser ist schon entscheidend. Mehr als 30-50 cm sollten es bei einer Tauch UVC nicht sein.

Bei deinem Filter nimmst du am besten die orangen DN 110 KG Rohre.

Nach deinen Antworten ist eine Abschätzung auf die anderen Fragen möglich.


----------



## koimen (26. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Andreas
Hast du auch schon daran gedacht;
hast du schon mal zusammengerechnet wieviel Dein Material in etwa kosten würde? (Kleber/Rohre/usw) Mittlerweile gibt es auf dem freien Markt doch schon gute altbewährte gebrauchte "Koifilter" . War bei mir vor bald 8jahren leider noch nicht so günstig.......Ein Beispiel: 
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...teichfilter!!!/181172525-138-17442?ref=search
oder bei Koihändlern stehen teils von Kunden die alten Koifilter sehr preisgünstig rum......


----------



## Nori (26. Feb. 2014)

Ein Vortex in so einer kleinen Tonne funktioniert nicht - da sollten Durchmesser von ca. 2 m (oder größer) ins Auge gefasst werden.
Wenn du einen vernünftigen UVC mit großen Anschlüssen hast (50mm oder 63 mm), dann stellt der auch kein größeres Durchfluss-Hindernis dar, als z.B. ein 50 mm Schlauch (2").
Überleg dir deine Bestückung der einzelnen Tonnen gut - und reduziere vielleicht die Anzahl - die Dinger müssen ja auch gereinigt werden.
Im Normalfall kommt man mit max. 3-4 Tonnen gut aus (Vorfilter z.B. Spaltsieb, mechanische Feinfiltrierung z.B. Schaummatten, __ Hel-X ruhend und/oder bewegt).
Beachte die Verbindung der Tonnen, einen etwaigen Überlauf sowie Schmutzablässe ......

Gruß Nori


----------



## Andyzx12r (26. Feb. 2014)

*Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Ich habe unten mal die Antworten zu den Fragen geschrieben... 

Wie viel Volumen hat dein Teich und was willst du stündlich umwälzen?*
Ich denke, der Teich hat so um die 45m3 und ich möchte eigentlich die fast maximale Leistung der Tonnen ausnutzten.
Ob das dann reicht für den Teich weiß ich nicht, ich weiß das ich gern klareres Wasser haben möchte für meine Goldis, es sollen keine Koi im Teich schwimmen.
*
Wie hoch müssen die Tonnen minimal über der Wasseroberfläche stehen?*
Ich wollte die Tonne gern im Gerätehäuschen eingraben, so das sie noch etwas (10-15cm) über Wasseroberfläche liegen.
Beim Reinigen der Tonnen wollte ich gern einen Schlauch gleich mit in die Tonne legen und bei Bedarf mit einer Pumpe dedn Schmutz absaugen.

*Deine Durchlauf UVC kannst du wahrscheinlich nicht so einfach umbauen. Welche hast du denn?*
Das ist ein Bertram UVC Klärer, rein umbau technisch sehe ich da nicht so das Problem, auch elektrisch ließ sich das machen.
Es geht mir darum, ob das Wasser eine bestimmte nähe zum Brenner braucht.
Wo bei die Tonnen recht schmal sind so ca. 60cm im Durchmesser. Also wenn der UVC-Klärer in der Mitte wäre...

*Bei deinem Filter nimmst du am besten die orangen DN 110 KG Rohre.*
Sind die am besten zum Verkleben/Abdichten?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Patrick K (26. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Andreas

tue dir selbst einen Gefallen und grab dir einen oder zwei IBCs ein und lasse das mit dem 200L Fässern.
Im Prinzip reicht die 1cm über Teichwasserspiegel beim Filtereingraben , mache das ganze auf Schwerkraft , die Selbstbau Luftheber hier im Forum sind mittlerweile so gut,(und der Strom so teuer) das es Quatsch ist bei 45m³ anderst zu pumpen.

Wie Nori sagte funzt ein Vortex erst ab einer gewissen Grösse absolute mind. Grösse 1,3 meter (hab ich mal gelesen) ,je grösser um so besser.

Zur Verrohrung , durch ein 110er Rohr fliest ca. 15 000L in Schwerkraft, wenn du mit einem Flow von 30 TL fahren möchtest würde ich mindestens 3 davon zwischen den Filterbehältern verbauen

Ich würde lieber das Abwasser von 20 Koi filtern als von 2000 Goldies in einem 45m³ Teich

Gruss Obs


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Andreas,
den UV-Brenner kannst Du nur sinnvoll in seinem Gehäuse betreiben, der funktioniert nicht optimal frei hängend in einer Tonne (die UV-Intensität der Lampe nimmt zu stark ab). Da wird Dir nichts anderes übrigbleiben, als nur einen "Teilstrom" durch die UVC zu schicken. Die 200er "Lebensmitteltonnen" sind sicher preiswert zu bekommen, doch ankleben kannst Du da nichts (die sind aus PE). Da ich in meiner Vorstellung dünnwandige PE-Tonnen vor mir sehe, lassen diese sich auch nicht sehr gut (bzw. sicher) verschrauben. Einmal an einer Tonne (oder dem Zulauf bzw. Ablauf) angestossen, übt man hohe Kräfte auf die Verschraubung aus. 
Darum findest Du hier eher die Regentonnen in der preiswerten Selbstbauer-Fraktion (obwohl diese eine ungünstigere Form haben). Diese sind robuster. Ich könnte Dir auch meine "Mülltonnen-Version" ans Herz legen, die gibt es ja bis 240 liter Fassungsvermögen, und der örtliche Entsorger hat vielleicht welche, die er abgeben kann. Statt eines "leeren" Vortex in der Vorfilterung kannst Du auch gleich eine mit Filtermedien (ich bin __ Hel-X-Fan) gefüllte Tonne einsetzen. Die Strömung aufrecht durch eine Tonne ist bedeutend langsamer als die in einer zu kleinen Vortex-Tonne, und das Verweilzeitverhalten wird nicht viel ungünstiger sein. Somit setzt sich auch in einer solchen Tonne Sediment ab, und Du hast einen doppelten Nutzen.
Es werden schon andere schreiben, wie sie sich einen "richtigen" Vorfilter vorstellen.


----------



## Andyzx12r (27. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Rolf,

danke erstmal für deine Antwort.
Was hälst du von der Idee, die Tonne mit, sagen wir mal, Alufolie von innen "zu verkleiden"?
So können die UVC Strahlen nicht von der schwat´zen Tonne absobiert werden.

Diese Lebensmitteltonnen haben eine Wandstärke von gut 4mm, ich war selber ganz erstaunt.
Dieses __ Hel-X was ist das genau und wie viel muss den in die Tonne?
Ich habe gelesen ist gibt bewegtes Hel-X und unbewegtes Hel-X, was ist da der Unterschied?

Fragen über Fragen... 

Gruss

Andreas


----------



## Nori (27. Feb. 2014)

Du schreibst immer was von einem Abstand des UVC:
Es gibt Durchfluss-UVC und Tauch UVC - aber  eine Anbringung wie eine "Höhensonne" bringt gar nichts - der Strahler muss umströmt werden.
Rein Elektrisch würde ich kein Risiko eingehen.
Wenn dein Durchfluss-UVC genügend große Anschlüsse für deine gepumpte Version hat (50mm oder größer), dann kannst den ohne großartigen "Flow-Verlust" so verwenden - wenn du natürlich mit einer 30-oder 40.000-er Pumpe versuchst mit einem 1,5" Schlauch diese Menge da durchzupressen, dann kannst das vergessen - dann solltest du entweder auf einen richtigen Tauch-UVC umrüsten (Auskleidung des Gefäßes aber mit V2A Blech und nicht mit Alufolie!), oder eben gleich einen Durchfluss-UVC nehmen der genügen Flow zulässt (die gibts mit bis zu 110 mm Anschlüssen!)

Gruß Nori


----------



## Andyzx12r (27. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Nori,

na die Aussage ist doch was. Wenn man mir sagt das das keine Einfluss auf den Flow hat, lass ich den sehr gern zwischen Pumpe und Filter.

Und im nächsten Step, also nächste Jahr würde ich dann gern eine Tauch UVC einbauen....

Gruss

Andy


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Andreas,
die Verkleidung ist gut gedacht, doch die Lichtstärke der UV-Lampe ist bereits nach wenigen cm zu gering, um noch eine sinnvolle Wirkung zu haben... . Die nimmt ja mit dem Quadrat der Entfernung von der Lichtquelle aus ab (entlang der Stabachse).
Die Lebensmitteltonnen scheinen ja robust zu sein - Seefässer? Sind sie fast zylindrisch? Wenn Du uns ein paar Bilder gibst, dann hast Du noch ein paar mehr neugierige Leser.
Über __ Hel-X kannst Du hier im Forum und im Internet viel finden. Das sind "einfache" Kunststoffkörper, die eine große besiedelbare Oberfläche haben, und den Wasserdurchfluß nicht behindern. Im Gegensatz zu schaumstoffgefüllten "bioballs" werden sie gleichmäßig über das gesamte Volumen durchströmt. Der Kunststoff wurde so abgestimmt, dass diese Füllkörper im Neuzustand schweben oder leicht oben schwimmen. Hier im Forum wurden auch noch andere Füllkörper (Kaldness, "beads") diskutiert. Hel-X ließ sich für mich am einfachsten auftreiben. Als Faustregel reichen etwa 40% des Volumens der Filterkammer.
Wenn Du mehr über "bewegtes" Hel-X wissen willst, dann frag' die Koiteichler, bei diesem Thema geht es dann schon um eine möglichst hohe Filterleistung.


----------



## Andyzx12r (27. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Rolf,

ob das Seewassertonnen sind weiß ich nicht. Aber sie sind in der Tat fast zylindrisch nur die letzten 10cm verjüngen sie sich von ca. 60 cm auf 50 cm im Durchmesser.
Das Fassfarbe ist schwarz. Ich werde, das ist eine sehr gute Idee, ein paar Bilder von den Fässern einstellen. Ich habe davon 5 Tonnen.
Damit sollte ich doch ein gutes Ergbniss bekommen. Wohl gemerkt: ich denke z.Z. nicht an Koi. Ich möchte erstmal klares Wasser haben und das möchte ich jetzt erstmal mir 
erarbeiten 

Gruss

Andreas


----------



## troll20 (27. Feb. 2014)

Nori schrieb:


> Du schreibst immer was von einem Abstand des UVC:
> Es gibt Durchfluss-UVC und Tauch UVC - aber  eine Anbringung wie eine "Höhensonne" bringt gar nichts - der Strahler muss umströmt werden.
> Rein Elektrisch würde ich kein Risiko eingehen.
> Wenn dein Durchfluss-UVC genügend große Anschlüsse für deine gepumpte Version hat (50mm oder größer), dann kannst den ohne großartigen "Flow-Verlust" so verwenden - wenn du natürlich mit einer 30-oder 40.000-er Pumpe versuchst mit einem 1,5" Schlauch diese Menge da durchzupressen, dann kannst das vergessen - dann solltest du entweder auf einen richtigen Tauch-UVC umrüsten (Auskleidung des Gefäßes aber mit V2A Blech und nicht mit Alufolie!), oder eben gleich einen Durchfluss-UVC nehmen der genügen Flow zulässt (die gibts mit bis zu 110 mm Anschlüssen!)
> ...



Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre deine UVC im Bypass zu betreiben.

LG René


----------



## Andyzx12r (28. Feb. 2014)

Was heißt im Bypass?

Gruss

Andreas


----------



## Nori (28. Feb. 2014)

Das ist ein regelbarer Abzweig vor dem Filter - wenn du einen UVC hast, der die gesamte Menge nicht schafft, dann kannst den quasi ausschleusen. 

Gruß Nori


----------



## Andyzx12r (8. März 2014)

So ich habe nun endlich mal Bilder von der Regentonne gemacht, sowohl innen als auch außen.
Bin gespannt was ihr schreibt.


----------



## Andyzx12r (8. März 2014)

Achso habe ich vergessen zu sagen, die Tonnen lassen sich wunderbar zuschrauben und sind dann auch dicht.
Ich hatte letztes Jahr eine mal gefühlt und dann umgedreht.
Kamm nichts raus.


----------



## Nori (8. März 2014)

Würde ja fast ne Druckfilter-Installation zulassen - das gabs noch nie mehrere Druckfilter in Reihe geschaltet! 

Gruß Nori


----------



## Andyzx12r (9. März 2014)

bleibt nur die Frage wie bekomme ich die Rohre zur Tonne dicht?
Ich wollte sowieso sehr na an das Niveau vom Teich gehen, also die Tonnen eingraben.
Zusätzlich sollte ein Schlauch an eine extra Pumpen gehen um das Dreckwasser abzusaugen...

Gruss

Andreas


----------



## Nori (9. März 2014)

Es gibt gewölbte Flansche - die Dreckwasserpumpe muss eine starke, selbstansaugende Pumpe sein (da geht also keine herkömmliche Teichpumpe), oder die Pumpe muss in einem Wartungsschacht auf Tonnenbodenniveau stehen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Andyzx12r (9. März 2014)

Die Pumpe die ich hier habe ist selbstansaugend, und für Wasser ausgelegt.
Ich denke das sollte dann passen.
Ich wollte die Pumpe dann außen unter Filternivau legen und Absperrhähne stetzen um jede Tonne einzeln abzusaugen.


----------



## Andyzx12r (17. März 2014)

So ich muss noch mal was anderes Fragen:
Da ich dieses Jahr die Teichfolie im Hochsommer hoch klappen möchte um dieverse Flachwasserzonen zu entfernen, kamm mir der Gedanke 
das ich dann doch auch auf Schwerkraft umbauen könnte.
Die Filtertonnen kommen soieso in die Erde also warum sie nicht gleich noch ein bischen tiefer einbuddeln und dann könnte ich doch 
in Schwerkraft weiter machen.

Nun habe ich mir Durchführungen durch die Folie angeschaut, nun frage ich mich: wie macht ich das im Winter.
Wie bekommt man das Rohr vom Teich zum Filter Wasser frei?

Was sollte ich noch beachten?


----------



## RKurzhals (17. März 2014)

Hallo Andreas,
wenn Du die Rohrdurchführungen tief genug im Teich und unter der Erde einbaust, dann hast Du das Problem nicht. Nachträglich geht das bestimmt auch, dann musst Du halt das Wasserniveau im Teich passend absenken. Anderenfalls kann man einen "Stöpsel" (eine KG- oder HT-Verschlusskappe ist schon recht gut, wenn dank der geringen Wasserhöhe kaum Druck anliegt) auf der Teichseite setzen, und das Rohr leerlaufen lassen. Die Tropfmengen kann man mit Eimer im Filterschacht auffangen, der ist bei ausreichender Abdeckung ohnehin frostfrei.


----------



## duft4711 (25. März 2014)

Hallo beisammen,

ich bin neu hier und habe mich eigentlich nur wegen dem Artikel hier von Andreas angemeldet. Der trifft nämlich genau mein Thema, bzw. der Anfang seiner Frage und die eingesetzten Materialien ...
Nun zur Frage (bitte mitteilen, falls ich einen neuen Thread aufmachen muss/soll)
Wir haben einen Gartenteich mit allerlei Pflanzen und Fischen, mehr als wir eigentlich wollten, nun gut. Im Teich steht eine EcoPond Pumpe 16000. Diese pumpt in 2 parallele Green Reset 40 Druckfilter (war vor 2 Jahren die Empfehlung eines Koispezialisten aus Hannover), von dort geht es auf 1,2m Höhe und über einen ca. 2,2m Bachlauf zurück in den Teich ...
Kann man so lassen, ist aber nicht schön, wie das Wasser und die Algen und und und zeigen.

Ich möchte die beiden Druckfilter durch 2 Fässer wie oben bei Andreas erwähnt ersetzten (Deckelfass, googlet mal "SCHÜTZ S-DS1 – das Weithalsfass" - die gibt es gerade beim Jawoll für 12,-€ das Stück). Ersetzten heißt ich möchte aus diesen Fässern Druckfilter bauen (in Reihe)

Die größsten Sorgen mache ich mir bzgl. der Dichtigkeit der Fässer, da diese nur eine Moosgummidichtung haben ... @ Andreas, wo hast Du Deine schwarzen Fässer her, vielleicht gibt es da noch mehr ... ;-)

Zum Aufbau meine Filteridee, Einlauf in die Fässer jeweils oben, dann per Rohr (Druchmesser ?, welche sind die grauen bei Andreas auf dem Bild?) nach unten, so dass das Wasser von unten nach oben fließen muß. Ablauf auch jeweils oben.

Fass 1 unten nichts + ggfs. UV Lampe (hier suche ich noch eine Einbauvariante, habt Ihr da was? Alternativ wird es ein 40 T5 Klärer, da ist auch ein Beitrag hier im Forum). Im oberen Teil des Fasses Filterbürsten Druchmesser 10 - 15 cm.

Fass 2. unten Japanmatten, oben offenporiges Gestein, Filtergestein, Lava o.ä. und ein Sack Zeolith.

Zu und Ablauf ist ein 2" Schlauch.

Könnten Sie mir bitte die richtigen Fitting, Übergänge und Rohre empfehlen?
Sonstige Ratschläge sind auch gern willkommen.

Dass das nicht so die Top Lösung ist weiß ich, für Schwerkraft Filter etc. habe ich nicht den Platz, bzw. Bachlauf ist das Schlüsselwort, ganz falsch wird die Idee ja auch nicht sein, oder?


----------



## Andyzx12r (25. März 2014)

Hallo duft4711 (hast auch einen Namen  ),

an eine Druckvariante dachte ich auch am Anfang, aber :

Ich habe so meine Befürchtungen das das richtig dicht zubekommen ist. Wobei ich den Druck als nicht kritische sehe, sondern die Bohrungen für die Schläuche oder Rohre
vernüftig abzudichten,

und

Druck kostet Geld, die Pumpe muss mehr arbeiten um Wasser zufördern.
Wenn die Fässer auf der Höhe deines Bachlauf stehen können und von dort in den Bachlauf münden sehe ich das als die bessere Lösung.

In einem anderen Nachbarforum wird von den freien UVC Klären (ich komm gerade nicht auf den richtigen Namen) abgeraten.
Bei mir im Fass ist ein 75 HT Rohr verbaut was von der Pumpen kommen soll, dann würde es aber weiter gehen mit einem 110 KG-Rohr und auch von unten nach oben durchspült.

Ob du dein 2tes Fass so bestücken solltes, halte ich nicht für so sinnvoll, die dann vorhanden Filterflächen in dem Fass ist recht klein- was heißt- oft reinigen.


----------



## Nori (25. März 2014)

Also bei Flanschen hätte ich Bedenken - wenn man jedoch verschraubte Fittinge nimmt würde die Schwachstelle der Tonnendeckel bleiben.
Du meinst wahrscheinlich Tauchstrahler - wenn man diese Klärer an gewissen Stellen verwenden kann sollten sie passen - ABER wieso will man diesen Teilen plötzlich ein Gehäuse schaffen - das ist Widersinnig (und oftmals hält die Behausung auch der Strahlung nicht stand!).

Gruß Nori


----------



## juerg_we (26. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,
da ich vohriges jahr auch filter gebaut habe ,aber normale ohne druck,würde mich mal interesieren was denn der vorteil
von einem druckfilter ist,wenn bei einem normalen pumpfilter die filter zu sind läuft das wasser über die überläufe zurück
in den teich.wenn die druckfilter zu sind ist schicht im schacht,heisst es kommt kein oder nur sehr wenig wasser,aber die pumpe pumpt
immer mit der gleichen leistung,stimmt dass so????
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Nori (26. März 2014)

Der Vorteil liegt darin, dass ein Pumpfilter komplett versteckt eingegraben werden kann und der Auslauf nach Oben verlegt werden kann - z.B. zur Quelle eines Bachlaufs.
Wenn man so etwas mit einem Durchlauffilter bauen will, steht der Filterauslauf immer (sichtbar) Oberhalb der Quelle oder man muss nach der letzten Filterstufe das Wasser zur Quelle hochpumpen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## juerg_we (26. März 2014)

Hallo Nori,
aber wie du schon geschrieben hast 5 stück in reihe,da wird wohl hinten nicht mehr viel rauskommen, und  es sollen 45000 l gefiltert werden,
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## duft4711 (26. März 2014)

Hallo, ich nochmal, der Norbert ;-)

ich habe Druckfilter eben wegen dem Bachlauf ... Pumpe in Filter - Filter in Bachlauf ... unten - mitte - oben ... Filterausgang steht tiefer als Bacheinlauf
Wäre der Filter kein Druckfilter, würde der Filter einfach überlaufen und nichts im Bachlauf ankommen.

Lösungen wie:
* "normaler" Filter auf gleicher Höhe wie Bachlauf kommt aus platz- und optischen Gründen nicht in Frage.
* 2x Pumpe, einmal für "nur" Bachlauf und 1x für Filter mag ich auch nicht...

Klar ist, wenn Druckfilter verstopft, dann kein Wasser und Pumpe pumpt wie blöd, bringt aber nichts, Pumpe geht nach x-Zeiteinheit kaputt. Das Risiko gehe ich ein. Ich habe jetzt schon 2 gekaufte "echte" Druckfilter im Einsatz, die waren auch noch nicht verstopft (klopt auf Holz).

Zum Reinigen, ich habe mal bei ebay einen Schlammsauger als Erweiterung für Hochdruckreiniger gekauft, dass Ding ist prima dafür geeignet, dern Boden in der ersten Tonne von Dreck zu befreien. Schlamm saugen im Teich geht damit gut ...
Das "Gestein" in Tonne 2 müßte ich hin & wieder spülen ...
Intervalle teile ich mit, falls das System jemals zum Einsatz kommt.

5 in Reihe habe ich nicht vor, nur 2 ;-)
Ist eben ein Versuch,im Sinne von Hobby ;-) 
Mein Ziel. tausche Filter mit 2x 40 Liter plus 2x 11W UVC für Investkosten von ca. 350,-€
gegen 2x 220Liter Fässer  mit 1x 44W UVC Klärer (ca. 120,-€) ... (Preise für Filtermedien habe ich noch nicht ermittelt, hier soll aber nicht falsch gespart werden, z.B. Japanmatten und kein Ersatz)

Die "Gesteine" werde ich in Säcke packen, damit man zum Reinigen besser dran kommt.

Bzgl. der Rohre werde ich wohl bei den 75 HT Rohr durchweg bleiben, also jeweils rein und runter. die Verbindung zwischen den Fässer wird per Schlauch realisiert, damit die Verbindung nicht ganz so starr ist.

Der Druck in den Fässern wird bei ca. 0,65 Bar liegen, als Fittinge habe ich vor Schraubverbindungen zu nutzen. Da ich auch schon Erfahrungen mit Epoxy Harz habe, wäre ich das eine Variante.

Bleibt einzig der Deckel mit Moosgummi.

@Andreas, hast Du mal eine Adresse zu Deinen Fässern?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## duft4711 (26. März 2014)

Noch was zu dem Punkt von Nori bzgl. Tauchstrahler ... danke dafür

Du hast Recht, ein Tauchstrahler in eine PE Tonne zu hängen und zu betreiben könnte dazu führen, dass sich das Material PE negativ verändert ... wobei, wie lange kann das schon dauern, alle 3 bis 4 Jahre eine neue Tonne für 12.-€ sollte machbar sein.

Nichtsdestotrotz sind mir die Tauchstrahler für über 400,-€ doch zu teuer. Ich dache schon daran, einen Durchlaufstrahler / UVC Klärer zu kaufen, auseinander zu bauen und dann den eigentlichen Strahler zu nutzen. Der ist ja auch in dem Gehäuse verschraubt. Die Verschraubung könnte ich in die Tonne bauen.
Dann sind wir aber wieder in der Diskussion Effektivität von UVC Klärern, siehe anderer Thread ;-)


----------



## Nori (26. März 2014)

Ich hab kürzlich den Ausgang des UVC und den Eingang des CS 2 mit HT-Rohren (DN 50) verbunden - die Übergänge mittels 50-er Gewebeschlauch-Stücke - das funktioniert tadellos.


Japanmatten würde ich nicht nehmen - bringen wenig - lassen sich schlecht reinigen und sind teuer - nimm normale Schaummatten.
Bei den Gesteinen würde sich Crystal Bio anbieten - gibt's auch in größeren Mengen zu rel. moderaten Preisen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Nori (26. März 2014)

Tauchstrahler gibt's um die 150 € - einen ausgebauten Strahler in die Tonne zu hängen würde ich nicht empfehlen - dann nimm einen guten Durchlaufstrahler mit 50-er Schlauchanschlüssen - größer wirst du ja von der Pumpe nicht kommen, oder?

Gruß Nori


----------



## juerg_we (26. März 2014)

Hallo Norbert,
wenn es nicht anders geht dann ist es ok so  ich kann leider auch nicht auf schwerkraft umbauen obwohl das besser wäre,
aber dann könntest du ja eine tonne als patronenfilter nutzen ,dann hättest du doch mehr oberfäche oder?????,schon mal darüber nachgedacht.
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## duft4711 (26. März 2014)

Hallo beisammen,

@ Nori, hast Du mal ein Bild von der CS 2 und UVC Verbindung?

Mit der UVC Geschichte bin ich noch nicht runde, für 150,-€ habe ich noch keine Tauchstrahler gesehen, so bin ich eher auf T5 UVC Klärer für 120,-€. da ich mit 2" Schläuchen komme und gehe (Aussendurchmesser 50,4mm, Innen ca. 40mm), sollte der 50er Anschluß okay sein.

@ Nori 2: danke für den Tipp mit den Matten und dem Gestein, werde ich dann so umsetzen ;-) Hast Du noch Bezugsquellen wo man auch den Rest (Filterbrüsten, Säcke ...) bekommt, sonst tut's auch Google.

@ Jürgen: bzgl. Patronenfilter sagt mir so noch nichts, jedenfalls die Bezeichnung, muss mich mal schlaulesen.


----------



## duft4711 (26. März 2014)

Patronenfilter - habs gefunden, kommt m.E. aufgrund der Enge der Fässer nicht in Frage - ist doch eher was für IBC's, oder
In ein Fass von 50 cm Durchmesser bekomme ich ca. 13 Stk. rein.


----------



## RKurzhals (26. März 2014)

Hallo Norbert,
in 5 Fässer würdest Du dann ja rein rechnerisch 65 Stück reinbekommen . Da Du die dann nicht hintereinander, sondern nebeneinander (=parallel) betreiben kannst, brauchst Du nur noch "kleine" Zuläufe (und Abläufe). Da gibt es deutlich mehr Auswahl an Teilen, die man dicht bekommt (und es ist preiswert). Eine DN32-Verschraubung liegt schon fast plan an.
Das wäre der Tipp von einem, der zwei __ Hel-X-Tonnen parallel betreibt (einstufig).


----------



## Andyzx12r (27. März 2014)

Moin,

nun sind in diesem Fred die Themen durcheinander!

Der eine sucht was für einen Druckfilter und 2 Fässer.
Der andere (ich) wollte mich aufschlauen nach 5 Fässern in Schwerkraft....

Ich mach mal die Tage einen neuen Fred auf zu dem Thema..... ))


----------

